# Is this Sony Vaio worth the moolah?



## Empirial (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello, 

Please check the specs of this model thoroughly SVS15115FN : S Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

PS:It has Backlit Keyboard as Standard.

Thanks!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 18, 2012)

how much are you getting it for??


----------



## Empirial (Jun 18, 2012)

noasarcangel said:


> how much are you getting it for??



67490


----------



## far (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow .. Looks good on paper


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

awesome laptop but i think its slightly overprice, but it has a FHD  
i think graphic card should be GT 650M, apart from this its really worth it, can't you bargain it for 65k if possible? 
but it is a sexy laptop with stunning looks


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> awesome laptop but i think its slightly overprice, but it has a FHD
> i think graphic card should be GT 650M, apart from this its really worth it, can't you bargain it for 65k if possible?
> but it is a sexy laptop with stunning looks



LOL, why you get hyper with 1080p or above screen?
Resolution is not everything unless you edit pictures, there are many things above this like RBG LED lights, viewing angles and panel stuff that makes the display better. 
And don't expect good performing GPU in Vaio, this would be come with 640M LE. (LE refers to lower clocked version) that would be like 6770M in performance.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

but Be sure HP Laptops Have overheating Issues


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 18, 2012)

i really think if you are to spend that much then wait for the new laptops to come with full hd screens and a full gt 640m atleast. Buy the laptop next month and i assure you will have much better options then


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i really think if you are to spend that much then wait for the new laptops to come with full hd screens and a full gt 640m atleast. Buy the laptop next month and i assure you will have much better options then



It is not having 640M, it is 640M LE (lower version fermi based, 20 percent below the 640M)



pratyush997 said:


> but Be sure HP Laptops Have overheating Issues



lol, hp laptops use to be heating issues in previous models, now they are not having any that heating and all.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

I really love this model. It is very good but lil costly


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well its worth the moolah if you care about screen quality. It has an IPS anti glare screen with extra wide viewing angles. Amongst the highest rated laptop screens on notebookcheck in the past 1 year (its predecessor with the same screen)
Also its more for those that value portability as it weighs just 2kg. So if you want something that is portable and has a gorgeous screen (the best screen you can get on a laptop below 1 lac) then get this laptop. If not, then this laptop isn't for you.

@rider 

You might wanna get this laptop since you love wide viewing angles  Just like Htc One X


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

@randomuser111 Shut up! Sony fanboy


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 18, 2012)

@rider 

Shut up and buy this laptop to go along with your fav HTC One X and its super duper extra wide viewing angles screen 

Anyway being serious now 

@ OP/Empirical

The price you are getting isn't good. You can get 7% discount on Vaio notebooks if you bargain. So you should get it easily for 65200Rs. Don't pay a penny over 66000 should you decide to buy it.


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

Get off!! or I call mods to take some action, trolls like you ruining internet. I don't need any laptop and you are nothing to tell me, understood!!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, why you get hyper with 1080p or above screen?
> Resolution is not everything unless you edit pictures, there are many things above this like RBG LED lights, viewing angles and panel stuff that makes the display better.
> And don't expect good performing GPU in Vaio, this would be come with 640M LE. (LE refers to lower clocked version) that would be like 6770M in performance.



show me a link where you can get 1080p screen like sony vaio in this price range  trust me, i have seen sony's CB 45, awesomest display i have ever seen on a laptop next to apple


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> show me a link where you can get 1080p screen like sony vaio in this price range  trust me, i have seen sony's CB 45, awesomest display i have ever seen on a laptop next to apple



What, I'm not saying that other models in this price range is having as good screen as this, right now!
CB series is only having white LED 1080p screen, you will get more hyper when you see Dell's RBG 1080p 300-nit LED screen it is far much better than any vaio model.
Wait for some time Dell is proving customize option in 15R special editions.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 18, 2012)

^
Well Mr.True geek I really think you need to get your facts right. 
The S15A screen is better than Dell B+RG ( and not RBG for god's sake !!) screen. Check Notebookcheckreviews. In fact it scores more points for its screen than laptops costing even twice more ( 1 lac + ) 
So don't just say anything that comes in your mind. And Dell B+RG is better than any Vaio model ? LOL! Don't make a fool out of yourself okay !!!  There are many Vaio screens that are much better than even the excellent B+RG Dell XPS screen. Have you even seen the screens on the Vaio F, Vaio Z, Vaio FW, AW, TT, SE etc ???? Next time do some research before making a monkey out of yourself again.

So first you better go and learn stuff before calling me a troll !! Get that ?

P.S. Yes I am a Sony fanboy ! But that doesn't mean I go and insist on every thread that they should get a Sony product !!!. If you read my post on this very thread I wrote that the OP should get this Vaio only if he cares about screen quality and portability and if not he should look at other laptops.


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Well Mr.True geek I really think you need to get your facts right.
> The S15A screen is better than Dell B+RG ( and not RBG for god's sake !!) screen. Check Notebookcheckreviews. In fact it scores more points for its screen than laptops costing even twice more ( 1 lac + )
> So don't just say anything that comes in your mind. And Dell B+RG is better than any Vaio model ? LOL! Don't make a fool out of yourself okay !!!  There are many Vaio screens that are much better than even the excellent B+RG Dell XPS screen. Have you even seen the screens on the Vaio F, Vaio Z, Vaio FW, AW, TT, SE etc ???? Next time do some research before making a monkey out of yourself again.
> ...



You can't proove anything unless you post links, give me link where it is written white LEDs are better than B+RG LED? Mr. Sony Fanboy, in this forum we should not be hypocrite and one sided and we are here to help people to buy value for money, not to argue and make fun of each other, making fun of someone for nothing is a part of trolling. Yes I saw CB series with 1080p and it was whitish and not much pleasing.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 18, 2012)

He did say check notebookreviews though


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 18, 2012)

^
Yes! Too bad he didnt bother reading my post before claiming I gave no proof

And you can't compare CB screen with S15 screen. S15 is a higher quality display with IPS panel

Here you go

Se review. Check display score
 *www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Sony-Vaio-VPC-SE1Z9E-B-Notebook.65741.0.html

Xps15 now see what dell b+rg scores
 *www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-XPS-15-Notebook-i5-2410M-GT-540M.51186.0.html

Xps screen is no doubt brilliant and especially at its price it was out of this world but its not better than SE

And if you decide to tell me notebookcheck is also sony fanboy site then read this too from Anandtech

 *www.anandtech.com/show/5722/sony-vaio-se-an-ips-laptop-for-under-a-grand/7


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Yes! Too bad he didnt bother reading my post before claiming I gave no proof



Yes, I read you post. I cant find in it, your words cant prove anything mr fanboy.
Is there any problem to provide me link ?



RON28 said:


> show me a link where you can get 1080p screen like sony vaio in this price range  trust me, i have seen sony's CB 45, awesomest display i have ever seen on a laptop next to apple



Read this 



Jripper said:


> He did say check notebookreviews though



No, it is not in notebookreviews, it is in notebookcheck. 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Yes! Too bad he didnt bother reading my post before claiming I gave no proof
> 
> And you can't compare CB screen with S15 screen. S15 is a higher quality display with IPS panel
> ...



WAIT A SECOND!! 
WHY YOU ARE SHOWING ME IPS LED OF VAIO SE 

svs15115fn model is of S-series not SE series  

As you can see vaio mentioned in specification:
Display: 15.5 (39.37 cms) wide (Full HD: 1920 x 1080) TFT colour display (VAIO Display Plus, LED backlight)

See, No mentioning of IPS
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/5486/84142983.png




> Xps screen is no doubt brilliant and especially at its price it was out of this world but its not better than SE


It is now coming with Inspiron 15R special editions, though available in some weeks in india with much better configuration and GPU.

RON28 was comparing CB series 1080p this is why i replied to him.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dude rider please read before posting, I am not even gonna reply to you now.
Ask google why did I post links of SE. 

Or maybe some other member here can tell you why

Or read my first post again


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Ask your sony why they launched non-IPS model ? It is not that S15 screen that you are thinking. Okay

You should read my post again! and see that pic I posted.

You are comparing with some IPS model that is not in India.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

"No, it is not in notebookreviews, it is in notebookcheck.  "

Sorry. My bad. Didn't realise I needed to spell the whole thing out for you despite the reference to the previous post(And before you say it,yes I know notebookreviews is another website). Anyway sorry. 

@OP Well that link you shared,sure it has great looks and an HD screen but it is hugely overpriced. Wait for some better product launches. They shouldn't be too far now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @OP Well that link you shared,sure it has great looks and an HD screen but it is *hugely* overpriced. Wait for some better product launches. They shouldn't be too far now.



hugely?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Ask your sony why they launched non-IPS model ? It is not that S15 screen that you are thinking. Okay
> 
> You should read my post again! and see that pic I posted.
> 
> You are comparing with some IPS model that is not in India.



Or Mr.Rider you should get your eyes checked and learn to read properly ? 

*i45.tinypic.com/14neq87.jpg

@Dashing Sujay

+1. Also this is not a competitor to notebooks like Inspiron 15R, HP DV6 etc. Its a 15 inch ultra portable, the lightest 15 inch notebook you can find at just 2kg with an IPS screen. So quite obviously this doesn't target Insipiron 15R/HP DV6 customers. So you really can't say its overpriced as this is a machine built to be small yet powerful. It competes with Dell XPS 15z and is clearly better than that. So it really has no competition. 
The slightly higher pricing is mainly due to the effect of weakening rupee though. 

And bro sujay Z has TN panel but it still has very good viewing angles. The new model just launched, priced at 1,79,900 
Will be getting the Z soon and put up a review here


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish I could exchange my laptop with it


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

@sujay Oops   Didn't see that it was an ultraportable  But anyway it still costs a lot considering the hardware(though can't ignore portability).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

Priorities matter mate. If you want a boiling laptop with crappy resolution feeling like a brick, then save your money, just to get that that extra fps, or pick this for perfect blend of performance & portability. Fair enough, but people start foul crying after seeing the price.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah true. One thing I hate is a laptop that boils the lap  I'd rather take one with low specced one which is comfortable to use. 
On a different note, "ultraportable" 's prices really do need to fall.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I wish I could exchange my laptop with it



The S15 ? Yea S15 looks really good! Light, great screen, more than adequate performance,magnesium & aluminum construction plus great looks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> The S15 ? Yea S15 looks really good! Light, great screen, more than adequate performance and great looks



Yeah, looks are jaw dropping.  My major concern is weight. I'm a bit regretful on opting for 15"6 laptop. 2.84kg dammit, so heavy 

Why don't they start laptop exchange program?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys wanna team up for a bank robbery? 
we all can get one then


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 19, 2012)

@rider & randomuser111-Let it be guys;lets stick to the topic and answer the thread starter's queries.U guys appeAr to b fighting.

As far as the laptop is concerned,its great in specs with super-sexy and slim profile.Just hoping that sony have done their homework in heat flow department.
Here in ranchi,they are offering it for 67k + regular accessories free(mouse+headphone+4gb pendrive).So I guess 66k with hArd bargaining is achievable.
OFF TOPIC-Now about the much discussed hp heating issues,yes the hp laptops do heatup a wee bit more than comparable laptops like xps,but its never uncomfortable.Its always in range of +5'C. I think that's due to the much powerful 6770m graphics and slimmer design.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 19, 2012)

@dashing.sujay

LOL! Great idea  I wish they listen to us and start laptop exchange scheme 

@Jripper

Count me in 

@swiftshashi

Point taken
Yes 66k is the max you should be paying really. And those "extra accessories" are always nothing but crap. So you can always ask them for a discount instead of them accessories.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Or Mr.Rider you should get your eyes checked and learn to read properly ?
> 
> *i45.tinypic.com/14neq87.jpg



Mind your language, and behave sober. It's sony's fault that they didn't wrote in the specifications.
The thing IPS panel is written lately by them, as "& IPS Panel" they forgot to add this in specs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

^Take a chill pill and go on a ride, rider.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/5486/84142983.png



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Take a chill pill and go on a ride, rider.



What kinda of TDF member are you??, talking side who started the fight.

LINK See, this model cost 22-23k less having same processor, same RAM, almost same performing GPU. And Is it worth to spend that much for a piece of 15" 1080p IPS LED and 740g less weigh ??


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

> See, this model cost 22-23k less having same processor, same RAM, almost same performing GPU. And Is it worth to spend that much for a piece of 15" 1080p IPS LED and 740g less weigh ??



i think that all depends on our preference, if you have money and don't care about other VFM products, then people buy that Sony Vaio Laptop without giving a second thought, personally if i had that much budget i would have still gone for that 1080P IPS screen with 2kg weight, but i would have also consider other strong contenders  

but i must say that Sony has a class, like apple  i think Dell should release that laptop which you mentioned as early as possible,


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i think that all depends on our preference, if you have money and don't care about other VFM products, then people buy that Sony Vaio Laptop without giving a second thought, personally if i had that much budget i would have still gone for that 1080P IPS screen with 2kg weight, but i would have also consider other strong contenders
> 
> but i must say that Sony has a class, like apple  i think Dell should release that laptop which you mentioned as early as possible,



Yea! It has a class but not like apple, you use and tell me how u get the service?


----------



## far (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm .. I have used a sony vaio , 1.74 kg ultra slim laptop for 5 years ...day to day usage.. and never had to contact SONY... Not sure.. what it would have been if I were to contact them though... 

SONY definitely has class... Do you think Apple has better presence and service in India than SONY ??.. I wonder..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> What kinda of TDF member are you??, talking side who started the fight.



It was just a general message, not specifically targeted at you. 

I already said previously that this and other laptops are good enough in their own departments, depending on one's priority then how come am I taking his side?


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Hmm .. I have used a sony vaio , 1.74 kg ultra slim laptop for 5 years ...day to day usage.. and never had to contact SONY... Not sure.. what it would have been if I were to contact them though...
> 
> SONY definitely has class... Do you think Apple has better presence and service in India than SONY ??.. I wonder..



Service is fine of apple, but the apple macbook pro class is much much better. The gesture touchpads, unibody design, simplicity, battery life and last but not the least OS X performance is exceptional!! All the use of windows laptop is almost same whether use any brand vaio or HCL.

Vaio, hp, Dell all are followers of apple. Vaio can only come in apple's class when they come with its own OS.



dashing.sujay said:


> It was just a general message, not specifically targeted at you.
> 
> I already said previously that this and other laptops are good enough in their own departments, depending on one's priority then how come am I taking his side?



Alright, so why you said to take a ride, rider?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 19, 2012)

arre rider bro,relax buddy....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

^HP has scored more marks than Vaio in design, and approx double for display. What a real story teller. You're advised please not to troll, O Mr. rider.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Top 8 laptop brands of 2012:  



Rank 1 Apple
Rank 2 Lenovo
Rank 3 HP
Rank 4 Tie in Vaio and Toshiba
Rank 5 Asus
Rank 6 Dell
Rank 7 Samsung
Rank 8 Acer
Source



dashing.sujay said:


> ^HP has scored more marks than Vaio in design, and approx double for display. What a real story teller. You're advised please not to troll, O Mr. rider.



Do you think the laptop mag is trolling site? How dare you call me troller? 

Your CB series is pure plastic made with creepy colours like neon green and bright orange, no metallic finish like my 6165tx, so don't be jealous. 

And for display vaio scored overall 6 and hp overall 9, how can be double, its 50% better. learn math! Mr. Dash


----------

